# The Truth



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Went some Colorful with it not usually what i do but hope you like it..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That render is awesome, my only critique would be the color effect looks like lighting and yet it seems to be coming from the opposite side of the lighing on the render itself, I would horizontally flip that layer to correct that.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That render is awesome, my only critique would be the color effect looks like lighting and yet it seems to be coming from the opposite side of the lighing on the render itself, I would horizontally flip that layer to correct that.


Yea what i did was just Blur the render again and change color of it but i forgot to Erase the Line going down thats whats making it seem like a light from the right i totally see it..


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i honestly doesnt think the lighting matters ( the physics of it ) unless that is important to the piece as a whole. As long as it ends up looking good, as it does.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™ said:


> i honestly doesnt think the lighting matters ( the physics of it ) unless that is important to the piece as a whole. As long as it ends up looking good, as it does.


Thank you Sir. I like it its different then what i usually do..


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig, man. I'd ask to buy it if I liked Vera.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Nice sig, man. I'd ask to buy it if I liked Vera.


lol I like Vera but Deff not over RANDY haa


----------

